# Is this one of the "innocent" Iraqis ?



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Don't f*ck with US !!!!

Precision targeting - we don't just drop bombs on everybody we see....

EDIT Ms_Natt- Link removed due to conflicting opinions on the manner.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Personally, I have no problems with video's like these (although it's fucked up nonetheless, but so am I...), but as soon as someone objects, I'll take it off...









btw: if this is acceptable, vids of Coalition deaths should be no problem either...


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Judazz - I posted it to try and dispel the myth that our troops just kill whoever is in their way... you see precision targeting here, this man was trying to fire a rocket at our troops


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

hmmmm, this might be a bit too graphic..


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

wow!!

i'm left speechless and have no comment.


----------



## Brick Top (Feb 9, 2004)

blueprint said:


> wow!!
> 
> i'm left speechless and have no comment.


 like wise


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

should this be removed?


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Xenon - that's up to you, I think....


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Who the hell tries to fire a rocket in the open like that anyway?


----------



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)

LOL... that what he get....

Im not stupid enough (not yet) to pull out a gun on a police when their gun are already drawn


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

I dont think it should be removed


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> I dont think it should be removed


 Why not?

People would have been irritated to say the least if it was an American GI, most likely outraged...


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

wow crazy video, i dont see anything wrong with it.. this kinda stuff happens everyday, but thats just me


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > I dont think it should be removed
> ...


 Its just like playing a video game...w/o the gore. Ive seen worse on TV. Its not like the beheading video...in fact nothing like it.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

haha, they SMOKED that fool

judazz if you have any vids of allied troops getting blasted i'd love to see them, my penchant for bloodlust is unbiased by politics


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> judazz if you have any vids of allied troops getting blasted i'd love to see them, my penchant for bloodlust is unbiased by politics


 Sick lil' puppy you are :laugh:

I've not seen footage of Coalition soldiers getting killed: either censoring really works, or Arab camcorders always seem to malfunction on the "moment supreme"...

Karen: you're right, it's nothing compared to a beheading.
But still, it's still an actual human being getting killed in front of a camera, and that is never right. Of course, to most of you he's a terrorist, because he has the bloody nerves to shoot at Americans, but what do you know about him?


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> it's still an actual human being getting killed in front of a camera, and that is never right. Of course, to most of you he's a terrorist, because he has the bloody nerves to shoot at Americans, but what do you know about him?


 dehumanization of the enemy is a fairly automatic psychological response, so its expected


----------



## chriscool911 (Feb 8, 2004)

I don't see nothing wrong with this, keep it there


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Judazz - you never know, maybe he survived ?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > it's still an actual human being getting killed in front of a camera, and that is never right. Of course, to most of you he's a terrorist, because he has the bloody nerves to shoot at Americans, but what do you know about him?
> ...


 Yeah, dehumanisation is an automated response, but it's an unconcious one.
To many it seems almost natural, "the way it is", rather than unconcious: the result of blindly following and believing those in charge, imo...


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> Judazz - you never know, maybe he survived ?


 Who knows: his head looked pretty busted up, so I hope not, for him...
Wheter he lives or not doesn't change my points however.


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Damn, I don't like it. It's a human life, not just an enemy.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Karen: you're right, it's nothing compared to a beheading.
> But still, it's still an actual human being getting killed in front of a camera, and that is never right. Of course, to most of you he's a terrorist, because he has the bloody nerves to shoot at Americans, but what do you know about him?


 I dont need to know anything about him. Hes shooting at our troops and thats all I need to know. Im glad he got his @$$ annilated[sp?].


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Good for the F*er


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

The guy is toast.
You can see the first round (tracer?) exit his back at downwards angle and then a clean headshot.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > Karen: you're right, it's nothing compared to a beheading.
> ...


what an absolutely mindless response, that is. I wouldn't be even remotely surprised if you are contradicting your own ideology with that statement.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > Karen: you're right, it's nothing compared to a beheading.
> ...


 Jeez Ms_Natt you seem different...first you were irritable, then cursing, and now mindless violence APPEALS to you?!

Totally different person really....


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

winkyee said:


> The guy is toast.
> You can see the first round (tracer?) exit his back at downwards angle and then a clean headshot.
> Gut shot first and clean head shot next


 WOW

What software did you use to do that ?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Judazzz said:
> ...


 So explain to me ol' wise one...how am I contradicting my ideology?


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

piranha45 said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Judazzz said:
> ...


 "mindless response" - you're the one that said you want to some coalition troops die as well because you just crave violence....


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Judazzz said:
> ...


 Irritable?! When was I irritable?!









Cursing?! I said ass...hows that cursing?

Mindless violence?! This is war...were talking about. It not like someone said "Oh lets go shoot an Iraqi today for fun."


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> piranha45 said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...


 Correction, you're taking words and twisting them.

As p45 said


> judazz if you have any vids of allied troops getting blasted i'd love to see them, my penchant for bloodlust is unbiased by politics


He said he'd like to see videos of the killing not for the actual killing to take place...if its done why miss out? And the crave for violence is a human quality which resides in all of us. Especially males. I know when I see a fight I get fuckin hyped up.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> crazyklown89 said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...


 Point exactly.



Ms_Natteri said:


> Read the f*cking rules about respecting every member. I shouldn't have to be telling you this.
> 
> Thread closed.


Never saw you ever drop an F-bomb.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

I didn't say you definitely are, but I think there's a fair chance of it based on what I've garnered off you. You are writing this person off as inhuman simply because he's conflicting with your own personal whims. You don't for even a moment consider his own side and his own ideals?

Any random person that goes against your own interests should be ruthlessly cut down like the vermin they are?


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> piranha45 said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...


 I find violence to be entertaining. I have very little respect or regard for human life.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > crazyklown89 said:
> ...


 Point Exactly?! So by me responding to you calling me irritable makes me irritable?!









I said "f*ck" once...in no way was it an F bomb.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

piranha45 said:


> I find violence to be entertaining. I have very little respect or regard for human life.


 great for you, but it sounds pretty mindless to me, therefore you should not be criticizing anybody else's responses for being "mindless"

pot - kettle - black, etc.....


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> I didn't say you definitely are, but I think there's a fair chance of it based on what I've garnered off you. You are writing this person off as inhuman simply because he's conflicting with your own personal whims. You don't for even a moment consider his own side and his own ideals?
> 
> Any random person that goes against your own interests should be ruthlessly cut down like the vermin they are?


Funny to hear this coming from someone who could give a rats ass about anybody but themselves.

This IS war, why should I care about his damn beliefs/feelings about anything?! Do you think he cares about the US beliefs/feeligns?! NO! He has a one track mind...kill the 'enemy.' War isnt about caring what the other side shooting at you thinks...never has never will be. So why start now?

If that "vermin" is shooting at our troops then yeah I think they should be ruthlessly cut down or in this case shot down. Why not?!


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> piranha45 said:
> 
> 
> > I find violence to be entertaining. I have very little respect or regard for human life.
> ...


 That doesn't apply to me, or her apparently. So long as they can be properly supported by one's own fundamental way of thinking, an opinion is fine. I called her response mindless because I believed she was making a statement that would contradict her ideology. Based on her latest response, though, I have miscalculated her ideology, so I withdraw my argument.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> piranha45 said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't say you definitely are, but I think there's a fair chance of it based on what I've garnered off you. You are writing this person off as inhuman simply because he's conflicting with your own personal whims. You don't for even a moment consider his own side and his own ideals?
> ...


 That's why I asked wheter we even know that guy: maybe he's just trying to save the last remnants of the ruin that he used to call home, or just trying to protect the remaining family members (and no, there's nothing special there about owning such weapons). Or fighting for his home land, just as any of you would do when someone invaded your home land. Or maybe he's an insurgent or even terrorist indeed.
Who knows? Don't judge a book by its cover...


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

well her reasoning is americans > iraqis, so you really cant get around that


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

sickening sh*t









that should really be removed, if not i am sorry to see how this forum has degraded.

showing real ppl getting shot up is not cool under any circomstance


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> well her reasoning is americans > iraqis, so you really cant get around that


 My reasoning is all is fair game in war.

Never did I say we were greater.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

> Read the f*cking rules about respecting every member. I shouldn't have to be telling you this.


wow... HOW DID I MISS THIS ?!?!?!?

good job...


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Markosaur said:


> sickening sh*t
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 i agree 100%


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

War isn't a damn tea party, sadly people die on both sides this is a good example.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

User said:


> War isn't a damn tea party, sadly people die on both sides this is a good example.


 What about the Boston Tea Party


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> User said:
> 
> 
> > War isn't a damn tea party, sadly people die on both sides this is a good example.
> ...












That was a protest against taxes on tea


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

User said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > User said:
> ...


 Which soon led to the American Revolutionary War/American War of Independence.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

The first american baddasses


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

i agree with all of u... except that this is a PG-13 forum...

if all of these guys are getting warnings for posting "naked chicks" (which arent even naked), this stuff should also be edited...

I agree with Xenon with the naked chick thing.... but i would think that Xenon would see this the same way...

it does not matter whether its an american or Iraqi asshole...


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Link removed


----------



## Pizzo (Nov 22, 2003)

Link is still there guys


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

I think the link should be put back up...


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

someone pm me the link


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Drew said:


> someone pm me the link


 PM sent


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

i also would very much like to see this. someboby please pm the link to me.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

winkyee you are the man! Awesome closeup on that video!


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2004)

I don't understand why the video was removed. God forbid there's something controversial in an off-topic area. Even P-Fish wouldn't have edited this thread.

Might as well lock up the thread.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Bullsnake said:


> I don't understand why the video was removed. God forbid there's something controversial in an off-topic area. Even P-Fish wouldn't have edited this thread.
> 
> Might as well lock up the thread.


 Because this is a forum for all ages: perhaps you'd allow your kids to see a human being getting hsot in the head, but not all of us. That has nothing to do with keeping controversial topics away, and you know that.
Somehow people always find reasons to complain, because it's impossible to please everyone - sometimes it goes the way you like to see it, osmetimes it doesn't.

In my first post in this thread I said I'd remove the link as soon as anyone objected: well, some people did, and Karen removed the link for me...

If you want footage like this, there's plenty of other sites to visit.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

If anyone wants the link they can PM me...


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> If anyone wants the link they can PM me...


 look very closely to each post....and you'll know what i mean heh heh.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

diddye said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > If anyone wants the link they can PM me...
> ...


 eh ?
this is the first time u replied to the thread


----------



## mr_tibbs (May 17, 2004)

diddye said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > If anyone wants the link they can PM me...
> ...


 exactly.
pretty wicked. i feel like i should feel worse for the guy...but i don't.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

For those that know


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

That guy got smoked


----------



## mr_tibbs (May 17, 2004)

Found the real video...this is awful. Simply awful.










EDIT Ms_Natt- Link removed. There was a reason why it was removed the first time, please dont post anymore links to this video.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2004)

mr_tibbs said:


> Found the real video...this is awful. Simply awful.


 Cool special effects. I guess the first burst paralyzed his legs and the second burst killed him. 
Don't mess with the U.S.!!


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

He got what he deserved









Flame away I'm ready


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

ouch.....


----------



## Pizzo (Nov 22, 2003)

For all of you wanting to see this vid listen up:

as i've said before, there is still a link in this thread. It's the slow-motion/close-up version.

To make it a bit easier...look VERY closely to "Jewelz" posts.


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

piranha45 said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > piranha45 said:
> ...


 Thats because ur F*c*ed up!


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

no, its because there's idiots like you out in the world, aaron. Trolling blood-parrot loving fools like yourself who enjoy keeping fucked-up fish and posting constant idiotic comments on fish forums. You're the whole reason I lost faith in humanity.

warn level +25% lolol


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

aaron07_20 said:


> Thats because ur F*c*ed up!


Ah here an example of why mothers shouldn't drink nor smoke crack while pregnant.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

piranha45 said:


> no, its because there's idiots like you out in the world, aaron. Trolling blood-parrot loving fools like yourself who enjoy keeping fucked-up fish and posting constant idiotic comments on fish forums. You're the whole reason I lost faith in humanity.
> 
> warn level +25% lolol


 AGREEED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I thought this vid was funny.. but i believe in Genocide.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

piranha45 said:


> no, its because there's idiots like you out in the world, aaron. Trolling blood-parrot loving fools like yourself who enjoy keeping fucked-up fish and posting constant idiotic comments on fish forums. You're the whole reason I lost faith in humanity.
> 
> warn level +25% lolol


 hahahahaha


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

just take a look at the queer. He even has to censor out "f*ck". Mommy said swearing was bad!

Maybe some day when he grows a brain, a set of balls and* some decent taste in fish*, people will take him a little more seriously. I don't see that day coming any time soon, though.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

piranha45 said:


> just take a look at the queer. He even has to censor out "f*ck". Mommy said swearing was bad!
> 
> Maybe some day when he grows a brain, a set of balls and* some decent taste in fish*, people will take him a little more seriously. I don't see that day coming any time soon, though.


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

if somebody was pointing a gun (loaded or not) at me, id flip and shoot their asses about 50 times similar to that video. so i give it














good job on this thread.

why does hate always become a factor?

I am the wisest man alive, for I know one thing, and that is that I know 
nothing.

peace,
-phill


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

BAMBINO said:


> I am the wisest man alive, for I know one thing, and that is that I know
> nothing.
> 
> peace,
> -phill


 thats a very stupid quote..


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> warn level +25% lolol


 Nope: we'll see you in a week from now









We have rules, and we kept stretching them for you - well, not anymore.
This is your last chance to rethink your strategy: if you don't change your attitude, you'll be forced to seek a new on-line place to harass.
Use your week-long suspension, and use it wisely...


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)




----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)




----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)




----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Awww.....





















, p45....meh I still talk to him online lol.


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

> thats a very stupid quote..


hey, that quote is a very good quote. socrates made that one up.









-







and dont disrespect me peacock.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Judazzz said:


> piranha45 said:
> 
> 
> > warn level +25% lolol
> ...


 HAHAHA.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

How is that a good quote? by claiming you know nothing you are the smartest man in the world?

a 5 year old kid with an IQ of 60 can claim to know nothing.


----------



## fishypoo2 (Jan 29, 2004)

> How is that a good quote? by claiming you know nothing you are the smartest man in the world?


"If you're intelligent enough to know any truth, you will know that you really know nothing at all, (similar to, since everything is in relative terms, one cannot have an "outside" view of anything without being biased by pervious knowledge)" - fishypoo2 <-- this coming from a 16 year old hehehe









Think about it, if you don't get it either I didn't explain it good enough or you're not intelligent enough to get it.









Back on topic, Jewelz, can you PM me the link? Thanks


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

you dont need an outside veiw to be able to understand the basic concepts of... lets say Math or DNA work.


----------



## indecisive (Apr 1, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> Bullsnake said:
> 
> 
> > I don't understand why the video was removed. God forbid there's something controversial in an off-topic area. Even P-Fish wouldn't have edited this thread.
> ...


 Instead of removing the link, why not put a heading under the thread saying, *18+ Graphic scenes*. I have seen this used on many different boards and it seems to work well, those who dont like it dont have to see and and can tell which threads not to go in becuase fo the warnings? Just a suggestion


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

indecisive said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > Bullsnake said:
> ...


 Because this site is meant for all ages.


----------



## thlegend (Apr 4, 2004)

haha


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

yep and theres nothing to keep younger to come her anyway despite the warnings


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

> "If you're intelligent enough to know any truth, you will know that you really know nothing at all, (similar to, since everything is in relative terms, one cannot have an "outside" view of anything without being biased by pervious knowledge)" - fishypoo2 <-- this coming from a 16 year old hehehe
> 
> Think about it, if you don't get it either I didn't explain it good enough or you're not intelligent enough to get it.


thanx fish poo. you said it.
















peecock. dont disrespect me.








- jk, but seriously.









seriously compared to what you will know... you know nothing. and it was sort of a humorous/truthful quote.


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

Damn, I want to see the vid. What site can I find it at??


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

BAMBINO said:


> > "If you're intelligent enough to know any truth, you will know that you really know nothing at all, (similar to, since everything is in relative terms, one cannot have an "outside" view of anything without being biased by pervious knowledge)" - fishypoo2 <-- this coming from a 16 year old hehehe
> >
> > Think about it, if you don't get it either I didn't explain it good enough or you're not intelligent enough to get it.
> 
> ...


no.. not compared to what you WILL know.. but what you COULD know..

the amount of knowledge even the smartest man in the world knows is nothing compared to the infinite amount of knowledge in the universe.. BUT... just because there is infinite knowledge to be learned doesnt mean you dont know anything..

stating the fact you know nothing is rediculous.. if everone were to go by this quote you would be having people with PHDs say they know absolutly nothing about their subject.

you CANT say you know nothing.. People who know everything about a certain subject cannot say that.. Example- Jeff knows everything about house hold cleaners.. he literaly knows it all... but because his amount of knowledge about house hold cleaners is nothing compared to the vast knowledge of the universe he knows nothing?

What the f*ck is wrong with this picture?

another example- there is an infinite amount of Bacteria in the world.. but when you get a bacteria infection, lets say in your nose, you STILL GET ONE IN YOUR NOSE.. just because the amount of something you have does not compare to the amount total you dont have it?

so are you saying people dont actualy own stocks?

this quote is garbage.. if you look at things this way your a moron..

thats like saying YOU dont keep fish because there are 100000000s of fish to be kept and your 10 P's dont compare to those 100000000s you dont have.

garbage.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

BAMBINO said:


> seriously compared to what you will know... you know nothing. and it was sort of a humorous/truthful quote.


 i dont find it funny nor do i find it anywhere close to the truth.


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

dude,- what ever! hahaha lol :laugh:







lol
think what you want peecock. haha

















-phill


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Lets get back on topic..


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

i think this thread might be done... i only think.

















phill


----------



## airtorey15 (Jun 15, 2003)

i wanna see the vid.


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

piranha45 said:


> just take a look at the queer. He even has to censor out "f*ck". Mommy said swearing was bad!
> 
> Maybe some day when he grows a brain, a set of balls and* some decent taste in fish*, people will take him a little more seriously. I don't see that day coming any time soon, though.


No I censored it because mods will get mad if I say it...and yes I admit I do have a weird taste in fish..

Atleast I have enough brains to control what I say...

Btw I had nothing to with his banning, I never told a mod about this, I never even re read this post until after he was already banned...I could care less what he has to say...he is in his own little screwed up world..


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Peacock said:


> you dont need an outside veiw to be able to understand the basic concepts of... lets say Math or DNA work.


 that is the only way to destroy Socrates theory.... MATH

it doesn't work for math because math is exact...

I personally think Socrates was a dumbass... everyone gave him too much credit


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> Peacock said:
> 
> 
> > you dont need an outside veiw to be able to understand the basic concepts of... lets say Math or DNA work.
> ...


 umm no..

his idea is--- no matter how much you know, its still nothing compared to the big picture..


----------



## Chunker-2000 (Jan 17, 2004)

pg-13 material right? there is a Prental Advisory in teh banner, can you put teh link back in a post please?


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

i would hardly call the killing of real ppl PG-13


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

I don't think the link should have been removed. People need to know what is going on over there.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

aaron07_20 said:


> I don't think the link should have been removed. People need to know what is going on over there.


 And for that they need a discussion board about piranha's?








American media is a farce, but when a fish website is your main source for news, something's going terribly wrong...


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> aaron07_20 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think the link should have been removed. People need to know what is going on over there.
> ...


 I know its mine main source


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

> I know its mine main source


haha- lol me too!


----------

